# Just picked up a 2014 SEL Premium. Help to id this ???



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

Traded in the 2010 SE for a 2014 SEL Premium with 18K on it (WorldAuto Certified) It appears to have an interior Video camera








It is between the two front Interior LED lights.

I cannot for the life of me find out what it is. Nothing in the user manual nor online. Is it part of the EDR system?

Any ideas?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Could be a CIRL*

Probably you're talking about the CIRL (a console illuminator, red LED).


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Probably you're talking about the CIRL (a console illuminator, red LED).


I don't think it is an led. Haven't driven the van at night yet either. 
Also didn't realize the that the picture did not load, so I photobucketed it

So here it is


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bluetooth mic?


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

That is the Infrared Automatic Temperature Control Sensor, also known as the ATC Sensor.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

georgef61 said:


> That is the Infrared Automatic Temperature Control Sensor, also known as the ATC Sensor.


I always thought it was the bluetooth microphone... learned something new.  Where is the microphone then?


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

JETwagen said:


> Where is the microphone then?


Bluetooth microphone is located in the back of rearview mirror.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

georgef61 said:


> That is the Infrared Automatic Temperature Control Sensor, also known as the ATC Sensor.


Thanks for the info, would never have found it:thumbup:



MozartMan said:


> Bluetooth microphone is located in the back of rearview mirror.


I always thought the blue tooth mic was in the driver side sun visor near the homlink buttons,


----------

